# problem mit dvd-laufwerk



## eViLaSh (8. Oktober 2002)

Hi, hab seit kurzem ein dvd-laufwerk.

ein noname 12x/40x (glaub ich )

so, nun hab ich das problem, dass manche filme an bestimmten stellen hängen bleiben. andere filme laufen einwandfrei.

herr der ringe beispielsweise, hat ungefähr in der mitte angefangen zu ruckeln (danach würde der ganze film so weiter ruckeln)

an was kann das liegn ?

PC:

amd 1,1 gig 
asus a7v133
768 ram
das dvd hängt als master vor dem brenner (beide an einem IDE)


----------



## Moartel (8. Oktober 2002)

Zuerst solltest du schaun dass du einen aktuellen Treiber für dein Mainboard installierst hast und das DVD-Laufwerk im DMA-Modus läuft. 
Dann poste bitte mal was du für eine DVD-Player Software hast. Schau mal nach ob es für die evtl. ein Update gibt. 

Es gibt jedoch bei manchen Filmen besonders anspruchsvolle Sequenzen bei denen die Wiedergabe durchaus mal ruckeln kann.


----------



## eViLaSh (8. Oktober 2002)

also im dma modus läuft es,

power dvd dürfte auch das neueste sein.

hm neue treiber fürs mobo, evtl. mal schauen obs daran liegt, ich werd auchmal probieren, obs was hilft, wenn ichs an nen eigenen IDE-Port hänge.


----------

